# Alutec strut brace



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi to everyone

I have been trying to locate a supplier/stockist in the UK for the much talked about Alutec strut brace but have so far drawn a blank.
If anyone has information on this topic it would be a great help.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There are NO stockists of the Alutec Strut bar in UK or Europe. You can either order it through Maxdax or Australia, both of whom are the authorised Alutec stockists and distributors.


----------



## gixxer13 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've got a brand new one for sale if interested? Never got a chance to install it on the car and now trading the car in so have no use for it.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Worth each (Au Dollar, UK Pound, Mex Peso, etc.) you pay:

My Xty: (Jalal I can't find pic of the Xty with hood struts, but love 'em).


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi gixxer13,

I'm in montreal and are intested inthe xtrail struts

is it new and how much?

You are located in vancouver right?
can u email me back at [email protected]?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

You can get them in Canada. They come from the US.

Home Page

Contact this company and they will direct you to the Canadian supplier


----------

